# question about litter!



## mjhelclip (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had my hedgehog for a little under a year now and when we first got him we got him a litter box and he instantly started using it. we got this litter for farrets and other small animals and it was like little balls of litter? He loved it! but one day i found one stuck in his penis ! so after that we switched litter to something smaller it was sort of like corn on the cob peices ? Not sure how to describe it. but he stopped using it and just started doing all his "business" on his wheel. so we eventually took it out to instead put a play tube. and its been like 5 months. but recently I found that he has been popping where his litter box use to be every night! so we were thinking about putting his litter box back in. i need some suggestions on what litter to use. we heard cat litter is good im just not sure what kind! please help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's actually best not to use any kind of small particle litter, whether it's clay cat litter or corn cob bedding. Anything like that can get stuck in their penis like with the small animal litter you tried. For boys, the best thing to use is paper towel, since it can't get stuck anywhere. Some hedgehogs like to take that out of their litter box though, and tear it up, or drag it into their igloo (even when it's used! :roll: ). I would suggest trying the paper towel out, and if he does do something like that with it, look for Yesterday's News cat litter. It's large pellet pieces, so it can't get stuck anywhere. You could also try using Carefresh, but that tends to get everywhere and sometimes they'll try eating it, which can cause impactions.


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> It's actually best not to use any kind of small particle litter, whether it's clay cat litter or corn cob bedding. Anything like that can get stuck in their penis like with the small animal litter you tried. For boys, the best thing to use is paper towel, since it can't get stuck anywhere. Some hedgehogs like to take that out of their litter box though, and tear it up, or drag it into their igloo (even when it's used! :roll: ). I would suggest trying the paper towel out, and if he does do something like that with it, look for Yesterday's News cat litter. It's large pellet pieces, so it can't get stuck anywhere. You could also try using Carefresh, but that tends to get everywhere and sometimes they'll try eating it, which can cause impactions.


^ Yeah my hedgie uses yesterdays news and loves it  Its also super absorbable which also makes it alot cleaner


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

I use the large pellet since I have a male. But he likes to roll around in it  lol


----------

